# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Taller 26 de febrero - Saneamiento de Predios Rurales: Modalidades y problemas frecuentes

## Inmobilex

SANEAMIENTO DE PREDIOS RURALES: MODALIDADES Y PROBLEMAS FRECUENTES. Lima, 26 de FEBRERO 2015
 6:00 pm - 10:00 pm. - Centro de Convenciones de la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias  SNI- Los Laureles 365  San Isidro  
 Descargue el afiche aquí:  http://www.inmobilex.com/wp-content/...LES-26-feb.jpg 
 TEMARIO: 
 1.Procedimientos (legales, registrales y catastrales) y problemas frecuentes en la formalización, adjudicación y titulación de:  
 a.Predios Rurales (Rústicos).
  b.Terrenos Eriazos con aptitud agropecuria.
  c.Terrenos de Comunidades Campesinas y Comunidades Nativas. 
 2.Estado situacional y recomendaciones para la aplicación de la función de saneamiento físico legal de la propiedad agraria por parte de los Gobiernos Regionales.
 3.El Catastro Rural y la rectificación de áreas, linderos, medidas perimétricas, ubicación y otros datos fisicos de predios rurales inscritos: Tolerancias Catastrales y Registrales. La prevalencia de la Información catastral. 
 4.Actualización Catastral en Predios Rurales.
 EXPOSITORES:
 Dr. Hugo Castillo Ramos
 Abogado. Amplia experiencia en el diseño y ejecución de procesos de Saneamiento Físico Legal y Registro de propiedades inmuebles urbanas y rurales, habiendo desempeñado funciones, entre otros, en los Registros Públicos, Proyecto Especial de Titulación de Tierras y Catastro Rural  PETT, Municipalidad Metropolitana de Lima, Organismo de Formalización de la Propiedad Informal  COFOPRI y actualmente en el Ministerio de Agricultura y Riego.
 Ing. Rafael Delgado Calderón
 Ingeniero Especialista en Catastro Rural del MINAGRI.
 Ex Funcionario de la Oficina de Catastro del la Direccion Regional de Agricultura de La Libertad, Ingeniero Especialista en Catastro Rural del ex -PETT, Ex. Consultor de Catastro de COFOPRI,
 Derechos de participación (inc IGV)
 PUBLICO GENERAL: S/. 150  (2 x S/. 270)
 PARTICIPANTES EVENTOS INMOBILEX, ESTUDIANTES (PRE-GRADO),PERSONAL SECTOR PÚBLICO S/. 130.00
 AGENTES INMOBILIARIOS - PN S/. 130.00
 TARIFA CORPORATIVA:
  2 participantes  S/. 270
  3 participantes Ó MÁS 10% de descuento aplicable solo a la tarifa de S/ 150.00.
 Abonos en provincia S/.7.50 adicional.
 Abonar en cta. cte 192-1928360-083 del BCP a nombre de INMOBILEX SAC y enviar su voucher escaneado o fotografiado al correo eventos@inmobilex.pe indicando nombres completos, teléfonos y número de DNI o llamar al 6392001.
 Cheques a nombre de INMOBILEX SAC.
 Código de Cuenta Intebancario: 002-192-001928360083-31
 Incluye: WI-FI gratuito en el local, coffee break,certificado de participación al cierre del evento.
 Estacionamiento a tarifa plana del local, sujeto a capacidad.
 INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES: eventos@inmobilex.pe 
 Teléfonos: 6392001. 997263243 (RPC Claro). 51*123*5953 (NEXTEL) # 945043391 (RPM Movistar)
 Atendemos de Lunes a Sábado (9:00am-7:00pm).
 WATSAPP: 945043391Temas similares: Taller 26 febrero - Saneamiento de Predios Rurales : Modalidades y problemas frecuentes. Artículo: Aprueban crédito por US$ 80 millones para titulación de predios rurales ACERTA / CURSO TALLER INTERPRETACION Y FORMACION AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP 12 AL 14 FEBRERO 2014 VACANTES ABIERTAS TALLER: GESTIÓN EN NEGOCIOS RURALES - UNIVERSDAD ESAN, IDE-ESAN, SIERRA EXPORTADORA Y AGROBANCO. Cofopri  y el proceso de saneamiento de predios rusticos

----------

